# Aponogeton Crispus Trim-- How?



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Crispus may or may not have a domancy period. They are a large plant, as you have learned. About all you can do is get a bigger tank or take off leaves. Are you getting any seeds from the flowers?


----------



## Aquaspot World (Jun 16, 2006)

You will just have to keep trimming away the bigger and older leaves to control its size. They will keep growing fast as long as they are comfortable in the aquarium.


----------



## lifetapestry (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, I appreciate it.

Sean, I'm looking at the flowers and baffled at how to determine if they have seeds or not. I'm guessing that this means that they do not.

Aquaspot-- I will feel free to keep trimming the leaves, then. It does seem that everytime I trim a leaf at least 2 new ones grow to replace it.

I really do love this plant. It's amazing that the 3" little things, one of which I was sure was dead when I received it, have flourished in the way that they have. The twisty leaves are lovely spread out on the surface of the water.

Karla


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

My Aponogeton sp. is the only plant that I can trim by "plucking" the leaves. The same can be done for unwanted flower shoots. Just grab and tug. The leaf will separate cleanly at the base. YMMV


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

I've seen photos of A. Crispus and it looks like they grow more upwards and outwards. My A. Crispus grows more outwards than upwards. In other words, my aponogeton takes up a lot of space and covers a lot of ground, but doesn't grow much towards the surface. It only started to grow vertically a little bit recently. Any ideas or suggestions to get it to grow more upwards towards the surface?


----------

